# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] ما هي البورصة ؟ كيف يتم التداول ؟ 51 سؤال واجابة لكل ما يتعلق بالبورصة

## العندليب الأسمر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ما هى البورصة ؟ كيف يتم التداول ؟ 51 سؤال واجابة لكل ما يتعلق بالبورصة

بأذن الله فى الموضوع دة سيتم استعراض جميع الاسلئة الهامة التى تختص بالبورصة بشكل عام
ونبداء الان بأذن الله الاسئلة واجابتها 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1- ما هى البورصة ؟

يعود أصل كلمة بورصة إلى اسم العائلة فان در بورصن Van der Bürsen البلجيكية التي كانت تعمل في المجال البنكي والتي كان فندقها بمدينة بروج Bruges مكانا لالتقاء التجار المحليين في القرن الخامس عشر، حيث أصبح رمزا لسوق رؤوس الأموال وبورصة للسلع. وكان نشر ما يشبه قائمة بأسعار البورصة طيلة فترة التداول لأول مرة عام 1592 بمدينة أنفرز Anvers. 

أما في فرنسا فقد استقرت البورصة في باريس بقصر برونيار Brongniart. وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بدأت البورصة بشارع وول ستريت Wall Street بمدينة نيويورك أواسط القرن الثامن عشر. 

أي بإختصار هي سوق لتبادل البائع و المشترى للأوراق المالية حيث يتم التبادل بعد الإتفاق على سعر لهذه الأوراق . و تطرح الشركات أسهمها في السوق كوسيلة لجمع رؤوس أموال لبداية او للتوسع في مشروعاتها. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2- أين توجد(عنوان) البورصة المصرية؟

(أ)4 شارع الشريفين- وسط المدينة-القاهرة / 5 شارع شريف الصغير – وسط المدينة – القاهرة / 11 شارع طلعت حرب - الأسكندرية 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3- ما الفرق بين السهم , السند ,الأذن الحكومى ,شهادة الإستثمار, الكمبيالة و الشيك ؟


1- السهم : حصة فى رأسمال الشركة يصدر بقيمة إسمية و يطرح للإكتتاب (عام – خاص)

2- السند : حصة فى مديونية لدى الشركة يصدر بقيمة إسمية و يسترد بقيمته الإسمية + الفوائد

3- الإذن الحكومى : حصة فى مديونية لدى الحكومة ولها نظام طرح خاص حيث تطرح كمناقصة على سعر الفائدة و كمزايدة على مبلغ الإشتراك

4- شهادة الإستثمار : يقوم أحد صناديق الإستثمار التابعة لأحد البنوك بالإستثمار فى محفظة أوراق مالية ضخمة و يوزع تكلفتها على وثائق على أساس تحديد عائد

5- الكمبيالة : من الأوراق التجارية و صك مديونية لأجل مسمى

6- الشيك : ورقة تجارية بسداد مديونية من رصيد يسمح باحد البنوك

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4- ما هو شكل (هيئة) السهم وهل يتم التداول عليه بهذه الحالة ؟

السهم هو صك ورقى يتم حفظه فى مبنى الحفظ المركزى و كان يتم التداول على نسخة أخرى منه أما الان فيتم التداول إليكترونيا على السهم والسندات بدون التحفظ عليها في شكل عينـــــى 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5- كيف يتم التداول؟

يتم إيداع رصيد مبدئى لدى الشركة و به يتم تنفيذ أوامر الشراء و إليه تضاف حصيلة بيع الأسهم 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6- ما هو المؤشر ؟

المؤشر بمثابة مقياس الحرارة بالنسبة للسوق و يظهر إن كان مستوى السوق قد إرتفع أو إنخفض و يحسب الإرتفاع و الإنخفاض على أساس تغير مستوى المؤشر بالنقــطة حيث يحتسب مستوى مبدئى للمؤشر يتم معرفة التغير بالنسبة له

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7- لماذا الرقم 30 وما معني CASE ?

CASE هو إختصار لــCairo & Alexandria Stock Exchange و 30 هو عدد الشركات التى يستخدم المؤشر أسعار أسهمها فى قياس مستوى السوق جدير بالذكر أن هذه الشركات هى الأعلى من حيث السيولة و النشاط 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8- هل لتغير المؤشر علاقة بتغير أسعار السوق ؟

بالنسبة للسوق اللإستهلاكى لا يوجد تأثير يذكر لتغير قيمة المؤشر , أما بالنسبة للسوق الإستثمارى فإن المؤشر هو الذى يحدد مدى نشاط السوق و مدى ربحيته 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9- ما علاقة المؤشر بالنمو الإقتصادى للدولة ؟

إرتفاع المؤشر يؤثر على إقبال المستثمرين على الإستثمار فى السوق بمعنى شراء الأسهم والسندات 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10- و ما دلالة نسبة الأجانب و المصريين؟

نسبة الأجانب تدل على إقبال أو إحجام المستثمر الأجنبى على/عن الدخول فى السوق المصرى و بالتالى تعكس مدى جاذبية المناخ العام على تلقى الإستثمار الأجنبى 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11- ما دلالة المؤسسات و الأفراد؟ 

تفيد نسبة الأفراد والمؤسسات فى معرفة دوافع الطلب أو العرض ذو الأحجام الكبيرة هـل هـى نتيجة إقبال المستثمرين على الشراء أو البيع أم أن هذه العملية تمت بناءا على دفع مؤسسى (كبير الحجم بطبيعته) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12- كيف يتم حساب نسبة كل من الأفراد , المؤسسات , الأجانب و المصريين؟ 

يتم حسابها كنسبة العمليات المنفذة (حجم العمليات مضربا فى السعر التى تمت به العمليات) . 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13- أريد أن أعرف مصادر أخرى لمعلومات إضافية عن البورصة


نرجو أن تكون المواقع التالية مفيدة 
www.eac-finance.com
www.egyptse.com
www.borsetmisr.com
www.bigcharts.com


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14- ما الذى يدفعنى لشراء أسهم أو بيعها ؟

بيع أو شراء السهم يكون بعد الإطلاع على التحليلات مثل 
التحليل الفنى لسعر السهم 
التحليل المالى لمركز الشركة
و ذلك لمعرفة ماذا نبيع أو ماذا نشترى و بكم نبيع و بكم نشترى 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15- ما معنى الدعم و المقاومة؟

الدعم: هو السعر الذى يغرى أغلبية المضاربين المتعاملين بالبورصة للشراء و عندها يكون من الصعب أن ينخفض عنه السهم أما إذا إنخفض السهم عن هذا السعر يمكن القول بان السهم غيّر سلوكه و بالتالى يدفع ذلك السهم إلى مزيد من الإنحدار كنتيجة مباشرة لقيام غالبية المضاربين ببيع السهم 
المقاومة : هو السعر الذى يغرى أغلبية المضاربين المتعاملين بالبورصة بالبيع و عندها يكون من الصعب أن يرتفع عنه السهم أما إذا إرتفع السهم عن هذا السعر يمكن القول بان السهم غير سلوكه و بالتالى يدفع ذلك السهم إلى مزيد من الإرتفاع كنتيجة مباشرة لقيام غالبية المضاربين بشراء السهم 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

16- ما معنى إحتفاظ و متابعة و متاجرة المكتوبة فى التقرير الأسبوعى الذى تصدروه ؟

إحتفاظ يعنى على كل عميل يملك هذا السهم ألا يتعامل فيه بيعا أو شراءا حتى إشعار آخر 
المتاجرة يعنى القيام ببيع أو شراء السهم الآن و إعادة شراؤه أو بيعة مستقبلا بما يحقق ربح كما هو موضح بالتقرير 
المتابعة: حينما لا يوجد إتجاة واضح للسهم و نوصي بمراقبة السهم لحين أدراك توقع أفضل لحركة المستقبلية

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

17- لماذا نرى صورة الدب تقابل صورة الثور فى التى تناقش أمور إقتصادية ؟

الثور يرمز إلى الرواج (المشترين) أما الدب فيرمز إلى الكساد (البائعين) . 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

18- هل التغير فى أسعار المعادن والسلع و البترول يؤثر على مستوى المؤشر العام للسوق و هل هذا التأثير يختلف من دولة لأخرى؟ 
نعم ، فالسلع التى تدخل كمواد خام فى الصناعة ( كالمعادن ، الحبوب وغيرها) أو تستخدم فى توليد الطاقة (كالبترول ، الغاز الطبيعى و غيرها) تؤثر على تكلفة السلع أما بالنسبة للذهب فهو عنصر جاذب للسيولة فإن البعض يقوم بشراؤه و الإستثمار فيه كنوع من الإدخار الآمن فى وقت المخاطر. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

19- ما معنى أسهم التداول الحر؟

التداول الحر هى الأسهم المطروحة بالبورصة و متاحة للبيع و الشراء من إجمالى عدد أسهم الشركة. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20- ما معنى الشراء الهامشى , البيع على المكشوف ؟

الشراء الهامشى هو شراء الأسهم بنسبة من المبلغ الكلى اللازم للشراء على أن يقوم السمسار بإقراض العميل الجزء المتبقى نظير عمولة يتفق عليها + الفائدة على المبلغ البيع على المكشوف هو الدخول إلى السوق كبائع لإسهم ليست ملكك الآن على أمل أن ينخفض سعر السهم فتقوم بشراؤه ثانية. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

21- ما معنى أسهم نشطة ؟

السهم النشط هو سهم لدية كمية تنفيذ اعلى من معدلاتها بالنسبة لغالبية الأسهم بالبورصة خلال فترة محددة .

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22- ما معنى كمية التداول , حجم التدول؟

كمية التداول: عدد الأوراق المالية التى تم التعامل عليها = XXX ورقة
حجم التداول: عدد الأوراق المالية * سعر الورقة = XXجم 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

23- ما معنى T+2 , T+3, T+0 , نظام التسوية والحدود السعرية و ما معيار تطبيقهم؟

نظام T+3 هو النظام الذى يحتم على مشترى الورقة المالية عدم بيعها إلا بعد مضى 3 أيام من تاريخ الشراء و ذلك بهدف إتمام عمليات تسجيل ملكية الأوراق المالية و التسوية و بغرض حماية السوق من المضاربات الحادة
نظامT+2 هو نظام يحتم على مشترى الورقة المالية عدم بيعها إلا بعد مضى 2 أيام من تاريخ الشراء و ذلك بهدف إتمام عمليات تسجيل ملكية الأوراق المالية و بغرض حماية السوق من المضاربات الحادة نظام T+0 هو نظام يسمح لمشترى أسهم معينة ببيع هذه الأسهم فى نفس جلسة التداول أما بالنسبة للحدود السعرية هى نسبة من سعر السهم لا يجب ان يتخطاها أثناء التداول و إلا يتم إيقاف التداول عليه و هى 20% بالنسبة ل الأسهم الخاضعة لT+2 أما بالنسبة للأسهم الخاضعة ل T+3 فنسبتها 5% فقط 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

24- ما فائدة طرح الأسهم بالبورصة؟

من الصعب على اى مستثمر ان يمول شركة كبرى براسماله الشخصى لذلك يلجا لتقسيم راس المال إلى اقسام صغيرة تسمى الأسهم و يبيع هى الأسهم بناءا على القوانين المنظمة لهذه العملية و هذا بهدف تقسيم المخاطرة و تجميع راس المال الازم لقيام الشركة

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

25- ما الذى يضر الشركة إذا إنهار سهمها سعريا؟

إذا إنهار سهم ما سعريا حتما ذلك يؤثر سلبا على قدرة الشركة على جذب مزيد من الإستثمارات الرخيصة (رأس المال المتولد عن إصدار و طرح الأسهم الجديدة ) و بذلك تضطر إلى إستخدام وسائل التمويل الأغلى في عرف التمويل (القروض و السندات) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

26- ما معنى داخل و خارج المقصورة؟

داخل المقصورة : هى الأسهم التى تجتاز شروط البورصة المصرية للتسجيل 
خارج المقصورة : هى الأسهم التى لا تجتاز شروط البورصة المصرية للتسجيل 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

27- هل يطبق نظام الحدود السعرية على أسهم خارج المقصورة؟

لا يطبق نظام الحدود السعرية على الأسهم خارج لمقصورة مما يجعلها إستثمارا خطرا يجب على السماسرة تنبيه العملاء إلى مدى خطورته

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

28- هل تتأثر المؤشرات بعضها ببعض؟

إلى حد ما تتاثر المؤشرات بعضها ببعض فعند إرتفاع أحد المؤشرات فى دولة ما فيكون هناك إحتمال أن يقوم المستثمرين بالدخول إلى الأسواق القريبة جغرافيا أملا فى الأرباح التى تنجم من هجرة المحافظ من سوق لأخر

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

29- ما قدر أهمية القوائم المالية التى تنشر دوريا للشركات؟

نشر القوائم المالية للشركات هو عماد تقييم القيمة العادلة للسهم و قدرة الشركة تمويليا و قدر نشاطها و ربحيتها من ناحية التحليل المالى للشركات.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

30- لماذا تنشر الشركات قوائمها المالية بالجرائد الرسمية؟

عندما تريد الشركة أن تعلم كل مساهميها بقوائمها المالية فى نهاية كل سنة مالية

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

31- كيف يتم تحديد السعر العادل للسهم أم أنه يخضع فقط لظروف العرض والطلب؟

هو ما يعرف بالتحليل الفنى: ويقوم المحلل الفنى بتحليل ما يعرف بنفسية السوق لمعرفة إتجاه السهم محل الدراسة و تحديد أنسب سعر حاليا يمكن الشراء منه أو يمكن البيع عنده

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

32- كيف يتم تقييم الوضع المثالى للشركة المساهمة ماليا حيث يكون شراء سهمها قليل المخاطرة؟ 

هو ما يعرف بالتحليل المالى: ويقوم المحلل المالى بتحليل القوائم المالية مستندا على بعض المعادلات التى تؤشر على سيولة و نشاط و ربحية الشركة و يضع نظرة مستقبلية للسهم

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

33- أيهم أكثر أهمية الأخبار و المعلومات و الشائعات أم التحليل المالى أم التحليل الفنى

كل ما سبق هو مهم لمعرفة التطورات بالنسبة للسهم فمثلا الأخبار مهمة فى الأجل القصير , التحليل الفني مهم فى الأجل المتوسط أما التحليل المالى فهو مهم فى الأجل الطويل و بالتالى فإن التعرف على وجهات النظر الثلاثة يعطى وجهة نظر أعمق و أشمل لجوانب التعامل على السهم 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

34- من الشائع أن الإستثمار فى البورصة خطر ما صحة هذه الشائعات ؟

الإستثمار فى البورصة يكون خطيرا إذا ما أعتمد العميل على وجهة نظره منفردا بدون الإستشاره من خبراء السوق

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

35- لماذا أكوّن محفظة إستثمارات إذ أن بإمكانى أن أستثمر فى شهادات إستثمار تنقسم الإجابة إلى 3 أقسام ؟

1. الإستثمار فى البورصة أساسا : الإستثمار فى البورصة تدر عائد أكبر و يتبعها بالتالى مخاطرة أعلى تتناسب عكسيا مع حجم الدعم الفنى الذى تلقاه من سمسارك و توجد أمثلة ناجحة عن الإستثمار فى البورصة مثل ( سيدى كرير – OT – موبينيل – الدخيلة ) 
2. الإستثمار فى سهم واحد : الإستثمار فى سهم واحد يعتبر أكثر مخاطرة بدون أى عائد إضافى يذكر 
3. الإستثمار فى شكل المحفظة يؤدى إلى توزيع المخاطر و إكساب المحفظة السيولة المطلوبة .

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

36- هل هناك نظريات لتداول الأسهم بالبورصة و هل تختلف هذه النظريات من دولة لأخرى حيث الطبائع مختلفة؟

هناك نظريات كثيرة بالبورصة لا تختلف من دولة لأخرى و يمكن الإعتماد عليها من حيث أنها تعمل على غريزتى الطمع و الخوف و هما متوافرتين بنفس القدر عند كل البشر

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

37- ما هو صندوق الإستثمار الإسلامى ؟

لا يختلف الصندوق الإسلامى عن أى صندوق آخر سوى أنه لا يتعامل بالسندات و لا الأسهم ذات الطبيعة غير الإسلامية بمعنى أسهم الشركات التى تتعامل فى المحرمات (الخمور)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

38- هل يؤثر سعر الفائدة على التعامل بالبورصة ؟

نعم فمثلا إنخفاض سعر الفائدة يزيد عدد المتعاملين فى البورصة بحثا عن عائد أعلى و إن كانت المخاطرة أعلى أيضا

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

39- هل ممكن ابيع و أشترى السهم أكثر من مرة فى اليوم ؟

ليس بإمكان أى مستثمر أن يقوم بالبيع إلا بعد إنتهاء عمليات التسوية و التى تتطلب حسب القانون يومين أو ثلاثة أيام حسب نشاط السهم و قد صدر قرار بأن تمنح بعض الاسهم القدرة على البيع و الشراء فى نفس الجلسة

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

40- هل ممكن سهم ينزل فى يوم كل سعره؟ 

لا يمكن لسهم أن يخسر كامل قيمته فى جلسة واحدة بل أنه بعد أن يخسر السهم %5 حتى 20% من قيمتة على حسب نشاطه يتم إيقاف التداول عليه

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

41- ما هو السن القانونية لبدأ التعامل بالبيع و الشراء فى البورصة؟

يجب أن يكون المتعامل فى البورصة بلغ سن الرشد القانونية و لا توجد عليه أى موانع للقيام بالأعمال التجارية

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

42- ما هو الحد الأدنى للمبلغ المستثمر فى البورصة؟

لا يوجد حد أدنى للمبالغ المستثمرة فى البورصة و على الحد الأدنى سعر الشراء + العمولة + م التسجيل (إن وجدت)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

43- هل ممكن أن أتعامل مع أكثر من شركة سمسرة فى وقت واحد؟ 

بإمكانك أن تتعامل مع أكثر من شركة من شركات السمسرة و سيظل كودك الموحد ثابت مع إختلاف كود السمسار

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

44- ما الفرق بين السمسار و منفذ الحسابات ؟

السمسار هو الذى يقوم بتنفيذ حسابك على الشاشة أما منفذ الحسابات فهو بمثابة مستشارك الإستثمارى

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

45- هل ممكن أن أبيع السهم بعد شراءؤه مباشرة؟

بإمكان أى مستثمر أن يقوم بالبيع مباشرة بعد الشراء على أن يتم ذلك بالنسبة لبعض الشركات و أن يتم فى نفس الجلسة و إلا يتم إجراءات التسوية فى الأيام العادية

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

46- ما هى الجلسة و هل هناك أكثر من جلسة و لمتى تمتد كل جلسة؟

البورصة المصرية تتضمن جلستين : الأولى من 9:45 إلى 11:15 ثم راحة ثم الجلسة الثانية من 11:30 إلى 3:30

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

47- تواجهنى صعوبة عند قراءة القوائم المالية فى معرفة ما هى العناصر الرئيسية فى ميزانية أى شركة ؟

أهم الأرقام التى تظهر بالميزانيات هى الأصول ، صافى المبيعات ، المخزون ، الإلتزامات المستحقة على الشركة بالإضافة إلى بعض المعادلات التى يتم استخلاصها من الميزانيات (للمعرفة عنها يرجى الإلتحاق بدورات تدريب

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

48- ما معنى التأمين ضد أخطار شركات السمسرة ؟

التامين هو إجراء يتم إتباعه لحماية المستثمرين من بعض المخاطر التى قد تواجه شركات السمسرة مثل ضياع الأسهم أو الإفلاس

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

49- ما هى شهادات الإيداع الدولية GDR ؟

شهادات الإيداع الدولية GDR Global depositary receipts: تقيد ببورصة لندن و هى أسهم مصرية يتم التعامل عليها ببورصة أجنبية من خلال إيصالات إيداع مقابل الأسهم و يسدد عن الطلب قيد السهم التى يتم التعامل عليها بعملة الدولة الأجنبية و هو قابل للتحويل عند أحد البنوك لمرخص لها بعملية إيداع أسهم الدولة المسجلة لديها

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

50- لماذا ينخفض السعر مباشرة بعد عملية توزيع كوبونات الأرباح؟

سعر السهم الآن = سعر السهم + التوزيعات المتوقعة , بعد التوزيع ينخفض السعر بقيمة التوزيعات أو أكثر أو أقل حسب حركة السوق

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

51- لماذا يتم وقف التداول بالبورصة عقب الكوارث أو العمليات الإرهابية؟

تقوم البورصة بإيقاف التداول على الأسهم كلها أو بعض منها لأى سبب تراه مناسبا و هذه العملية تهدف اساسا لحماية المستثمرين من عمليات البيع العشوائى التى تتبع الكوارث عادة أما بالنسبة لإيقاف التداول على أسهم محددة فتتم عملية التهدئة بشكل شبة مشروط حيث إذا زادت نسبة الزيادة فى السهم عن معينة محددة سلفا فإنه يتم تعليق التدول على السهم أو إيقافه لنهاية الجلسة .

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 

*الشكر لصاحب الموضوع الأصلي الأستاذ* *( روميو )* *علي هذا المجهود الرائع*

----------


## amr emam

ممتاز  عندليب  

معلومات  قيمه تسلم  ايدك  

عمرو امام

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل جدا , شكرا على الفائدة.

بارك الله فيك

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

*الأخوة الكرام ..
شكراً علي مروركم الطيب ..
تقديري وإحترامي ..*

----------


## اسكندرانى

تسلم ايد يا عندليب 
موضوع ممتاز

----------


## حسام عمر

ممتاز عندليب 

معلومات قيمه تسلم ايدك

----------


## maziz43

شكرا أخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه .

----------


## khalednn

ممتاز عندليب 

معلومات قيمه تسلم ايدك

----------

